# Sound problem(Audio not audible) in Windows 7 Desktop PC(4 months old)



## shuva (Jun 3, 2013)

I am facing a problem with my fairly new desktop pc.My config being(Mainboard:Gigabyte B75M-D3H, Processor: i3 3220 @ 3.30 Ghz Ram:Corsair Vengeance 8Gb, Gpu: Zotac Geforce Gtx 650, 1 old Harddrive of 160 Gb from my old Pc & 1 old SMPS of 450 w Frontech.) No sound cards & other accessories I have. I have attached 3 files for your understanding of the problem I am facing. 

Now the problem which I am facing is with my sound which is quite irritating.I had brought a new 4.1 Creative Speaker system. I noticed that none of my speakers were functioning. I checked if there were any loose connections in the woofer & power cord . I found that they were working correctly.In the Realtek audio driver manager I changed configuration to quadrophonic & checked that all my speakers were working correctly(sound audible during test only), but whenever I am playing any Movies, songs, games my speakers are not functioning(vocals are not audible although my woofer is working). I changed my back sound port to the front port of my Cabinet and tried new headphones.Now I noticed that whenever I insert the 3.5 mm jack I have to rotate it(if jack fitted fully inside there is no sound, have to move the headphone jack a bit outside & rotate) for getting the clear sound.The sound is coming clear with no problems but a small disturbance in the headphone wire (due to unavoidable contact with the Cabinet/ headphone wire etc) the sound is getting distorted again.I tried 2 new headphones which are working perfectly on other peoples Pc but having the same problem on my Pc. Is my Motherboard sound port not functiong well or my motherboard is not fitted correctly I am clueless. I contacted the Computer store where I made my purchases they said some nuisance which I am hardly to believe.I am recently playing a game Metro Last Light. I noticed in the game when any game characters are speaking I can hear them clearly but when I turn my Crosshair to some other direction during the speech , the sound is getting faded (almost nil). Is this in game problem or my pc problem I cant guess.


----------



## shuva (Jun 5, 2013)

someone help plz...


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jun 6, 2013)

try updating your audio drivers .........


----------

